# Internet/line rental



## georgina13 (Nov 23, 2011)

Has anyone had the same poor service from Telitec. I switched from my current supplier because they got too expensive but Telitec are hopeless. I started on the 18th October and had to wait until 20th November for my internet and still have not got a landline connection and have also lost my answerphone. There response to my problems have been nil other than repeated promises they do not keep. Has anyone else had the same trouble?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

georgina13 said:


> Has anyone had the same poor service from Telitec. I switched from my current supplier because they got too expensive but Telitec are hopeless. I started on the 18th October and had to wait until 20th November for my internet and still have not got a landline connection and have also lost my answerphone. There response to my problems have been nil other than repeated promises they do not keep. Has anyone else had the same trouble?



Yes....well, sort of. We switched from Movistar/Telefonica but changed back after a month of dreadful service. We had no problems with getting connected initially but internet was dire. Apparently they were experiencing 'technical problems'.
The service from the admin. and technical people was first-rate, though.
We got a better deal from Movistar when we asked for reconnection. We have stayed with them.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I have heard a few bad stories about them unfortunately. 

Currently one of the neighbours is trialling another company, and after a month they are very pleased with them. No drop in internet speed (which is a problem with Telitec) and no internet loss.

Might be worth a go if you can wriggle out of telitec

AEROMAX ... german company it seems


----------



## CharlotteCayless (Nov 24, 2011)

georgina13 said:


> Has anyone had the same poor service from Telitec. I switched from my current supplier because they got too expensive but Telitec are hopeless. I started on the 18th October and had to wait until 20th November for my internet and still have not got a landline connection and have also lost my answerphone. There response to my problems have been nil other than repeated promises they do not keep. Has anyone else had the same trouble?


Hi,

This is my 1st post on this forum as I only just joined.

I don't have exerience with Telitec. I have just moved to Europa Digital from EWTelco - (Euro Weekly News owned - they were appalling) and they have been brilliant and cheap €19,99 (Special offer but you also have to pay €13 for landline rental) for a 3MB line with free Internet TV (few UK freeview channels). So I can even watch TV on rainy days (like today). Europa are based in Valencia but have an office in the UK as well. They responded to initial set up problems within 30 mins.

I really hope you get it sorted, there's nothing more annoying that being without phone/internet especially when you run online businesses like I do.


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

I heard many stories about problems from all the companies, but then this summer Movistar installed the 50mb optic fibre lines and we've had no problems at all. They installed in within 3 days and we've been flying since (been online for 3 months now) so i reccommend them.

Only thing is it does cost a lot but we share the price between us three flat mates so thats great too.


----------



## georgina13 (Nov 23, 2011)

*internet/line rentalI*

I am tempted to start again,but this has taken from 18th October to now to get a connection.As I am quite a novice on the internet (and 75 years old) I had to pay someone 25 euros to reconfigerate my wireless router and another 25euros to finally get my connection. I cannot afford to go through all that again. Now although we have been with Telefonica for 15 years,ny new ISP is saying that the change over of my landline has been declined as the info is incorrect. They have a copy of my last bill and I have rung telefonica who say all the info is correct.


----------

